# ideas for using old cds



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi, I work cleaning dvds and cds and am allowed to take home all the cds that won't play anymore so my question is how could I use them? I already have used them in making a reflector in the chicken house to help light it but now............

(BTW I have hundreds of them and more every day).


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

They are beautiful decorated with craft papers.....someone made me one that I just treasure.....


----------



## homstdr74 (Jul 4, 2011)

Shotgun practice. Used in place of clays, they make a much harder target to hit.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

When I was teaching, I made a tree shape of them on my bulletin for Christmas. Used a push pin in the middle with a bit of garland. Everyone would come to see it. I got the idea from seeing one mounted on a board covered w/oil cloth like fabric and they had one of those color rotating lights on it outside.


----------



## galfriend (Nov 19, 2004)

Google pinterest old cd's. Lots of recycling ideas there.


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

I throw them at Vultures in the yard. They freak ! Of course then I have to go pick them up....


----------



## creations0318 (Dec 3, 2013)

They make pretty mobiles in the yard. Especially when the sun hits them.


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

Wire them together with rings or s-hooks to make a room divider screen

Hang them in the garden & orchard in lieu of pinwheels to deter wildlife

Glue some felt on the back and use as coasters

Stick a drumstick or dowel through them and make a drop spindle for spinning yarn

Make a scoring board with holes or use cans/buckets and make a frisbee version of beanbag toss or skeeball

Paint them to make pieces for a giant chess or checkerboard from an old painted tarp

Glue them together to make a pedestal base

Break them up and make a mosaic, awesome for the bottom of water features or on styro forms to make garden gazing balls

Break them up, put them through a tumbler to smooth sharp edges, and use as mulch on pathways and borders

All purpose disposable shims/skids for the workshop


----------



## Shayanna (Aug 1, 2012)

Make clocks.


----------



## frabjuslady (Jul 18, 2014)

See if some teachers or child cares want to use them for crafts

This is a fun CD art link
http://m.instructables.com/id/CD-Art/


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Put one in the microwave for 4 seconds......
Wait, no, don't, you will need a lot of air freshener and possibly a new microwave


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2005)

Make mosaics.
http://www.meandmydiy.com/2013/05/mosaic-tile-birdbath-using-recycled-dvds.html


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

My DH uses one as a mirror in the shower for shaving.


----------

